# Delphox, the PokÃ©mon specifically made for furries [discussion]



## download_a_flareon (Mar 28, 2014)

take a look at Delphox






Do you think Delphox screams "_come furries, yiff me_"? it *is* a fox, and it *is* anthro. Do you think Delphox is a furry? do you think Delphox is the #1 PokÃ©mon for furries or the furry fandom? do you like Delphox as a furry?

Do you think Delphox is specifically made for furries? (in the perspective of a furry, (*not* the perspective of creators of Delphox))


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 28, 2014)

Nope. Eevee is best PokÃ©mon.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 28, 2014)

No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. Stop. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought that was Lucario?


----------



## download_a_flareon (Mar 28, 2014)

Catilda Lily said:


> Nope. Eevee is best PokÃ©mon.



Eevee is feral. so if you're into that, be my guest


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll be damned if this is the only one.

*cough* Lucario and Zoroark *cough*

I'm tempted to say Renamon to piss off fans of both shows.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 28, 2014)

download_a_flareon said:


> Eevee is feral. so if you're into that, be my guest


Um what? Are you suggesting people should have sex with PokÃ©mon?


----------



## Sar (Mar 28, 2014)

Catilda Lily said:


> Nope. Eevee is best PokÃ©mon.



Arcanine is best Pokémon! Eevee shares top tier.



Catilda Lily said:


> Um what? Are you suggesting people should have sex with PokÃ©mon?



Considering what they posted, this is a valid assumption.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 28, 2014)

Noooooo Braixen and Zoroark!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 28, 2014)

Pokemon yiff isn't uncommon.

Remember this thread from awhile back?
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ating-troubles?highlight=Inter-species+dating



> she wants to get gang raped by a pack of wild arcanines....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 28, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Arcanine is best Pokï¿½mon! Eevee shares top tier.



Ninetails, definitely


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 28, 2014)

No. Absol is top!


----------



## Sar (Mar 28, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Ninetails, definitely



Also top tier, because that's the other good fire dog.



N30Nphoenix said:


> No. Absol is top!



That's mid to below-par.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 28, 2014)

Oops wrong door


----------



## alphakitsune (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm the only one of my friends who didn't choose fennekin as my starter, despite having a fox fursona at the time. Delphox has cool powers and stuff, but its color scheme and design aren't appealing to me. I chose chespin as my starter.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Mar 28, 2014)

I've always thought a lot of pokeymans were like this.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2014)

download_a_flareon said:


> Do you think Delphox screams "_come furries, yiff me_"?



No, that honor goes to its prevo, Braixen.


----------



## skifty (Mar 29, 2014)

Delphox is definitely the best pokemon and all of its pervious evolutions (Especially fennekin) due to it looking entirely like a fennec fox. :3 (Also who doesn't love a fire starter in pokemon?)


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2014)

God dammit furries.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 29, 2014)

skifty said:


> (Also who doesn't love a fire starter in pokemon?)



I don't. Water type master race.


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Mar 29, 2014)

I always pick the Fire type starters for my first run of a Pokemon. Ended up getting a fox with a stick jabbed in its tail that it uses like a wand.

I don't particularly mind, since Fire/Psychic is cool, but the fuck


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 29, 2014)

Every generation that comes up with a biped PokÃ¨mon ends up to be "furries' favourite!!!!11! xoxoxox" for the sole reason it has a humanoid posture; as if Nintendo is akcnowledging the fandom.
The only reaction I can imagine from Nintendo acknowledging furries is close the franchise at the speed of light and pretend it never really happened.

I like the franchise myself, but saying that a design has been DONE (for a franchise that is targeted to kids, mind you) JUST for some people to have sexual fantasies on is just soooooooooooo nope-inducing.
Oh, and Chesnaught is the bestest.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 29, 2014)

No one cares but furries since Charizard's Mega evolutions were a huge spotlight hog and had everyone go with the grass or water starter to balance things out. Beside Greninja's awesome as fuck.


----------



## Joey (Mar 29, 2014)

2/10 would not bang


----------



## Hewge (Mar 29, 2014)

I hate that thing.

And Eevee.

Guh.

_Hate._


----------



## BRN (Mar 29, 2014)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Every generation that comes up with a biped PokÃ¨mon ends up to be "furries' favourite!!!!11! xoxoxox" for the sole reason it has a humanoid posture; as if Nintendo is akcnowledging the fandom.
> The only reaction I can imagine from Nintendo acknowledging furries is close the franchise at the speed of light and pretend it never really happened.
> 
> I like the franchise myself, but saying that a design has been DONE (for a franchise that is targeted to kids, mind you) JUST for some people to have sexual fantasies on is just soooooooooooo nope-inducing.
> Oh, and Chesnaught is the bestest.



Hey, specialist here.
Nintendo used to give out C&Ds across the globe to various hentai websites, but since some kind of debacle, they suddenly turned more lenient.
I think the only thing they've done in recent times is force a C&D on one particular website, because search results for Pokemon names were returning images hosted on that site as high as Page 1.

More than anything though, I think that proves your point. Nintendo don't make this stuff to be eye-candy; anthro bipedal is a cool design, it's just that this community has greedy eyes.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 29, 2014)

I dont think they specifcally said "lets make a pokemon to get those furries riled up" with delphox, probably just coincidence, but then again there's this pokemon which they just asked for rule 34 with.


----------



## skifty (Mar 29, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't. Water type master race.



I feel it belongs to steel but don't fret. Water is very beneficial to steel even if water is resistant to steel. They like the rain. And so do steel types. Friends? x3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 29, 2014)

Valery91Thunder said:


> I like the franchise myself, but saying that a design has been DONE (for a franchise that is targeted to kids, mind you) JUST for some people to have sexual fantasies on is just soooooooooooo nope-inducing.


I dunno, this is the same game that decided to give Gardevoir a waifu mode.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2014)

Digimon was better.  Dat ass on Flamedramon


----------



## Nashida (Mar 29, 2014)

On this week's edition of "Furries Warping Shit..."

Seriously, this was said about every bipedal Pokemon in each generation. Gen 3 had Gardevoir. Gen 4 had Lopunny and Lucario. Gen 5 had Zoroark.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't get why furries like to flatter/delude themselves so much over things like this, it's like 30 y/o bronies believing that they're truly the core fanbase of MLP.

Sometimes people make things that furries just happen to like. 

Nobody makes things specifically _for_ furries, aside from other furries.

When someone makes some kind of anthropomorphic animal character, to assume that it's a specifically tailored shout-out to the furry fandom is really silly.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 29, 2014)

I think it's more coincidence than anything. They made Pokemon appealing in all kinds of ways, so it's no surprise that there are some rather attractive ones as well. I went a whole year being infatuated by Gardevoir, and practically cried when I found a holographic trading card of it. And I'm still convinced Lopunny is some kind of symbol for Playboy.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2014)

skifty said:


> (Also who doesn't love a fire starter in pokemon?)



Anyone who hated Emboar and Blaziken.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 29, 2014)

Buizel is superior to all others.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Time to crush all of you with my team.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Time to crush all of you with my team.



Or face off my entire box of totodiles, all named and level 1.


----------



## ArcticPhantom (Mar 29, 2014)

Houndoom and Gogoat are my personal fav, though I did name my Delphox Dumbledore


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Or face off my entire box of totodiles, all named and level 1.


My Umbreon named Obsius will suffice!


----------



## Sar (Mar 29, 2014)

You know what's a good muthafucka? Nidoking, but they draw him less sort of sharpened and spiky in recent artwork.They are pocket monsters! Some of them need to look really fucking terrifying considering the grasp on their power. Cute works on most, but the universe needs more gruesome themes.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> You know what's a good muthafucka? Nidoking, but they draw him less sort of sharpened and spiky in recent artwork.They are pocket monsters! Some of them need to look really fucking terrifying considering the grasp on their power. Cute works on most, but the universe needs more gruesome themes.



I agree. Magikarp


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> You know what's a good muthafucka? Nidoking, but they draw him less sort of sharpened and spiky in recent artwork.They are pocket monsters! Some of them need to look really fucking terrifying considering the grasp on their power. Cute works on most, but the universe needs more gruesome themes.



I agree. Magikarp


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 29, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I don't get why furries like to flatter/delude themselves so much over things like this, it's like 30 y/o bronies believing that they're truly the core fanbase of MLP.
> 
> Sometimes people make things that furries just happen to like.
> 
> ...



How else am I supposed to feel important?


----------



## Sar (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I agree. Magikarp



Magikarp needs a bite move and sharp teeth to use it with.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Eevee too. Fucking ferocious.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Hey, specialist here.
> Nintendo used to give out C&Ds across the globe to various hentai websites, but since some kind of debacle, they suddenly turned more lenient.
> I think the only thing they've done in recent times is force a C&D on one particular website, because search results for Pokemon names were returning images hosted on that site as high as Page 1.
> 
> More than anything though, I think that proves your point. Nintendo don't make this stuff to be eye-candy; anthro bipedal is a cool design, it's just that this community has greedy eyes.



Haha wow, wanted to be ironic and ended up almost quoting something that really happened. xD 

But still, PokÃ¨mon have used bipedal posture since gen 1 and a lot of monsters are based also on pop culture references; but monsters made for furries to get their freak on? Neh.


----------



## Agrovation (Mar 30, 2014)

Pokemon is pretty cool, but I quit keeping up with it after the original 151.  It is no big surprise that some people are going to find the designs attractive.  Practically the reason that they exists is to be awesome/cute/cool.  
Probably one of the most outlandish fetishes I've heard of is the backpack fetish.  Pokemon makes more sense to me than that.


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2014)

Just adding to the POKEMON IS FOR KIDS thing..


----------



## Neon Rain (Mar 30, 2014)

Kind of dumb imo seeing as there's been plenty of similar pokemon in the past based on animals or that look like animals

That and Pokemon is for kids/why the hell would they cater it to furries


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 30, 2014)

Yer a wizard, fennekin. 

Also, Hounchkrow is best pokemon.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2014)

I miss Honchkrow


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Yer a wizard, fennekin.


Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> That demands art.  Any volunteers?



Can Noctowl be Hedwige?

Fuck it, i'll do it.
Aaaaand done!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, because it comes equipped with it's own bad dragon dildo.

(also, this thread gave me an aneyurism)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen (mostly gentlemen), here's Lopunny.




Nintendo: "Let's combine a sexy bunny, mix it with an exploitation movie heroine and make sure she has breasts."


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 30, 2014)

Is that big ball of fluff is supposed to be covering the boobies?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 31, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Is that big ball of fluff is supposed to be covering the boobies?



Undoubtedly, yes. Imagine a beautiful, naked, dark-skinned woman with breasts and curves in all the right places like Foxxy Love from "Drawn Together"- now to mess with your heads, Nintendo makes this fantasy into a bunny and you're a pervert for wanting Lopunny. But everything about her- the shapely legs, her tuft of fur covering her breasts, her knee-high "socks" and even her cry were designed to titillate.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 31, 2014)

Friendly reminder that Lopunny can be also male. :I
With that same design so it wasn't really intended to represent a "promiscuous woman" only.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> she has breasts."



Those are her elbows.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 31, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Undoubtedly, yes. Imagine a beautiful, naked, dark-skinned woman with breasts and curves in all the right places like Foxxy Love from "Drawn Together"- now to mess with your heads, Nintendo makes this fantasy into a bunny and you're a pervert for wanting Lopunny. But everything about her- the shapely legs, her tuft of fur covering her breasts, her knee-high "socks" and even her cry were designed to titillate.


*OR* you're a pervert. I mean that's basically Eroticized Pokemon 101.

edit: "designed to titillate" You're aware Pokemon is primarily a children's game, right?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 31, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> her *breasts*



Ah yes, the breasts.
How could I even miss them? http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/File:Nando_Lopunny.png
How could I?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 31, 2014)

Darryl - you are always so silly!

LOL


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 31, 2014)

So what did we learn here children?


----------



## Antronach (Mar 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what did we learn here children?


Rule 34 applies to everything. Again.
Female looking pokemon are sexy by default.
People want to feel special.
Furries are fucking disgusting.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what did we learn here children?



That Satan takes the form of a wizard fox.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 31, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Female looking pokemon are sexy by default.
> .


Uh, no. Not every feminine-looking Pokemon was designed to look sexy. Jynx, the overweight blackface drag queen does not equal sexy, though I do think she would be an ideal mate for Mr. Mime. The thing with Lopunny is that Nintendo took the idea of a Playboy bunny and just ran with it to its logical extreme. Although if you want to see an even more sexualized and more humanized version of Lopunny, check out the Viera race from Final Fantasy XII and the Ivalice Series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still can't tell if we should be attracted to Fran because of her appearance or grossed out because we're lusting after a rabbit person. She also has a human friend named Balthier, although we are never told whether their relationship is platonic or romantic. Her battle outfit shows more skin than a bag of pork rinds. She is Lopunny, if they made her look more human and ramped up the sex appeal.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2014)

FFXII - Such a good game. Such shitty character devolopment.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 31, 2014)

But ffxii had a more mature audience than pokemon platinum. They can have sex appeal.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2014)

(From The Electric Tale of Pikachu)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just remember: everyone in the entertainment industry knows making anything specifically marketed to furries is nothing short of economic suicide. Just keep in mind: we're the internet's perpetual bottom bitches.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> (snip)
> 
> (From The Electric Tale of Pikachu)



Ah I remember saving up my allowance to buy this manga in English. (I grew up in an Asian country) Good times.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 1, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Ah I remember saving up my allowance to buy this manga in English. (I grew up in an Asian country) Good times.



Was it worth?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Was it worth?



Yeah I think so, I got quite a bit of reading out of them. The style for me at the time was amazing.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Just remember: everyone in the entertainment industry knows making anything specifically marketed to furries is nothing short of economic suicide. Just keep in mind: we're the internet's perpetual bottom bitches.



Furries always overestimate their popularity. Which makes sense because so many of them are drama-monging attention whores.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 4, 2014)

I prefer to be anonymous in these situations...
One can't help what turns him on.
I personally am not but I understand the why to an extebt.
Doesn't make it right but I prefer that over pedophilia any day so is it really as bad as it is made out to be? Lol


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 4, 2014)

Pokemon is for everyone, and I don't think that as a furry that you have to like it in a sexual way. I know the games don't 'turn me on' or whatever... and besides, Delphox, Greninja, and Chesnaught are all pretty anthro (Infact aren't most 3rd evolution starters?)

Also I'm not a kid, as are most pokemon fans, they're people who grew up with it and still like it to this day. I mean even people who follow the really silly "151 only' rule, still enjoy their old love for it. Each new Gen that comes out are usually played by the old Gen kids too as well as up and coming 'Pokemon Masters'.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 4, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Rule 34 applies to everything. Again.
> Female looking pokemon are sexy by default.
> People want to feel special.
> Furries are fucking disgusting.



That's was the best post I have seen in a long time


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Apr 5, 2014)

Braixen, Delphox, Zoroark, and Lucario are all furbait.

delicious sexy furbait


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 5, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> delicious sexy furbait



pls no


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2014)

My knowledge and memory of Pokemon stops and starts with the initial 150. The newest ones mostly look like they were awkwardly assembled in a factory that was running low on correctly-proportioned parts.


----------



## Antronach (Apr 7, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> Braixen, Delphox, Zoroark, and Lucario are all furbait.
> 
> delicious sexy furbait



Yes, nothing is more sexy that something designed to be awesome to a 8 year old. Of course it wasn't, but that just makes it sexier, doesn't it? :V


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2014)

Troj said:


> My knowledge and memory of Pokemon stops and starts with the initial 150. The newest ones mostly look like they were awkwardly assembled in a factory that was running low on correctly-proportioned parts.



Genwun any?  I find a lot of the G1 designs bland.  Some of the designs are good in their simplicity, others not so much.  And the whole design style of Pokemon has (ahem) _evolved_ over time.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 7, 2014)

I never got how people could be genwunner's and bitch about later Pokemon designs when they only care about the gen where fucking Mr. Mime and Jinx exist.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 7, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I never got how people could be genwunner's and bitch about later Pokemon designs when they only care about the gen where fucking Mr. Mime and Jinx exist.



And voltorb is a pokeball with a face. And its evolution? Lets just TURN THE FUCKER OVER!!

I love most pokemon, most of which are outside of the 151.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2014)

I always thought that was the joke with voltorb and electrode. They are just balls. 

Diglett sucks though.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 10, 2014)

How do the trainers not feel uneasy around that.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 12, 2014)

So then uh, this happened....


----------



## Copycat (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> So then uh, this happened....




this kinda shit would not happen in yugioh


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 12, 2014)

Get that fucker out of my sight, it's burning my eyes. (Pun intended)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> So then uh, this happened....


I can't wait for both of them to evolve and deepen their bond.


----------



## Kethron (Apr 13, 2014)

To be honest, Lopunny is the most _fu__rry _pokemon I can think of.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can't wait for both of them to evolve and deepen their bond.



oh boy, I know where this is going


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> oh boy, I know where this is going



Will they have to plant that stick in the tail or will it grow there by itself?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 13, 2014)

Kethron said:


> To be honest, Lopunny is the most _fu__rry _pokemon I can think of.


What about lucario?
Lucario looks like he's wearing shorts...

But he's not.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> What about lucario?
> Lucario looks like he's wearing shorts...
> 
> But he's not.



OBJECTION!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> What about lucario?
> Lucario looks like he's wearing shorts...
> 
> But he's not.


It always looked like his legs were made out of those airbags they put in packages.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> OBJECTION!
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff43/ultimatepokamon/al_100410_1616.jpg



Young Sora called, he wants his pants back before they leave Atlantica.


----------



## kairi920 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Young Sora called, he wants his pants back before they leave Atlantica.


You just became one of my favorite people ever for that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 18, 2014)

Blaziken is best Pokemon.

You fools have it all wrong.

OT: I wouldn't say that Delphox was made for furries. More that the design is just something of furry interest. Though who knows, maybe it was made for the kemono fans in Japan. I dunno.

Braixen its previous evolution I think is better.
I do like Delphox's design in the anime more than the games though. Or maybe its just growing on me.

EDIT: The lack of Gardevoir in this thread is surprising.


Gibby said:


> Nobody makes things specifically _for_ furries, aside from other furries.


I'd argue not necessarily on that one. A non-furry could potentially make something for furries or with furries in mind.
Not that one should expect it to happen very much.

I'd argue CyberConnect2 is an example of this (with them releasing things like "The Kemono Book"), having an official Kemono Fan Facebook page, and having liked furry pages on said site, but then again they could just very well be furries themselves.


----------



## Antronach (Apr 19, 2014)

It would be nice if someone did try to appeal directly to furries in some noncreepy way.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2014)

Antronach said:


> It would be nice if someone did try to appeal directly to furries in some noncreepy way.


We've got Solatorobo (Made by that same CyberConnect2 company) for that [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2014)

I think the design of Delphoz also grew on me.
I just wanna trim that earhair though...
To Furfrou Friseou!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2014)

Nah, Mega Manectric's the one who needs Frisier Furfrou treatment more.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Nah, Mega Manectric's the one who needs Frisier Furfrou treatment more.


 Am I the only one who owns and likes this design?


----------



## spanglish (Apr 20, 2014)

Geodude helps me get my rocks off


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2014)

Found this new foxy pic of her recently.
I very much underestimated Delphox's possible sexiness.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2014)

What kind of foxy?  Knowing FA, it's probably NSFW.

Or is it this?  Or that?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm...
Probably goes under...
Yeah it goes by ze name R34.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2014)

Figured as much.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ating-troubles?highlight=Inter-species+dating


That was one of the funniest things I think I've read on FAF


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

Agreed.


----------

